# few questions about 411



## rcl91350 (Aug 1, 2006)

Will the 411 work with legacy lnb's or does it require DPPro? (Currently have legacy's with a 6000)
Will the 411 output video on the HDMI connector and the component connector at the same time? (I was hoping to be able to compare the two modes without changing cables or make menu changes)
Thanks in advance


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes it will work with legacy

yes, all connections are active simultaneously


----------



## rcl91350 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply


----------

